# Don't let the shark bite.



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Snip:

A central Newfoundland man who went fishing for cod this weekend has a new twist on the old story about the one that got away.
In Gerard McDonald's case, half the fish got away - and that's because it wound up in the mouth of a shark, which had been just inches away from his fingers.

How a man lost half a cod

I don't think that I'd ever feel the same about reeling in a fish. Oh well!!! I guess the shark needed it more than he did.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

This really doesn't help my phobia but thanks, now I can never let me hand trail through the water again while taking a leisurely boat ride.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I hear you! I've never really seen a shark in real life except at the Aquarium. I don't mind sailing but stopping and looking into the deep seemingly bottomless water gives me the creeps. I always have the feeling that something will grab me.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Years ago I was in Mexico at a little beach outside of Mazatlan. I was swimming with a friend of mine about 40-50 feet from shore when I saw 2 large grey dorsal fins at the surface of the water less than 20 feet from us. I almost had a heart attack, I screamed sharks! I swam the fasted that I have ever swam in my life to get to shore. As my friend and I were frantically stumbling out of the water I looked over my shoulder to see where the sharks where ...just then they started jumping out of the water ...dolphins


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

That's pretty funny!! That's two times today that a moderator has made me laugh. My daughter had her picture taken with a dolphin in Mexico. One of my GF had a similar picture so there must be a place where you can go to have your picture taken with dolphins.

Never mind almost having a heart attack I would have had one.


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

l used to be an avid scuba diver, myself and a buddie used to go to a little islet off Hornby island to see the 6 gill sharks. l saw them many times and was 3 feet from a 12 footer swimming in tandom with me. very exciting then it took a lunge at me. my dry suit wasn't so dry. we were down 110 feet at that time, a very short and intense dive. but l would do it again and again. this is the short version of what happened that day. l just don't have the time for the full story.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Now I know what lurks in the darkness of the water. Scuba divers and 12' sharks.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

You mean scuba divers who wet themselves and 12' sharks


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

This is one major phobia of mine. Went out swimming by myself in Hawaii. Was about 300 yards of shore then started getting the heebie jeebie's. Swam for shore stopping every 50 strokes looking down and around. Too Creepy.


----------



## SharkBites (Jun 8, 2012)

Hmmmm... Shark bites...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So Pamela, did you turn back and go play with Flipper & his gf? I would of. Great story btw.


----------

